# A dirt wall for my "underground crypt escape tunnel"



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I found a very simple way to make a realistic dirt wall. I am using these walls for an escape tunnel the TOTs will use to escape from my crypt zombie. Since this is an underground crypt, you gotta have bones embedded in the dirt!

First, I dug 4" styrofoam blocks out of the dumpster at work. These are used as packing material. I then had at it with my power drill with a bore attachment. I glued three blocks together and roughned the seam the best I could.










I then dug out the areas my bones would fit in, being careful not the break through (these blocks are doing double duty as a brick wall on the other side).










I took black spray paint and darkened the surface. I didn't use a heavy or even coat of paint, just enough to cover most of the white. I did do a few dark spots for texture.

Now the secret sauce. Rustoleum Stone Texture (you guys out there? Send me a check for the plug). Just a light coat of this and the styrofoam turns to dirt. This stuff is expensive so use sparingly. In dark lighting, a few white spots showing through actually looks good.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Now just glue in the bones. I made three (and a quarter) of these panels, using wooden planks to hide the edges. I will make the ceiling the same way (with roots hanging down).



















By the way, I have a tube with fishing line running through one block so that I can make that hand twitch.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks great! Are you going to distress the wood and metal brackets?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That definitely looks like the real thing, and I love the embedded skellie.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

love the idea of the twitching hand!! looks great.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG those panels look amazing. I can see I'm going to have to raid for more styrofoam for next year..... Great job!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Cool. The twitching hand is a nice touch! The panels themselves look great!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow what a great idea! Super cool!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

that looks really cool, nice job!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks fantastic! Very creative and I also love the twitching hand idea.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

I love it! Great work!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great idea! looks real.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

It looks great, like the real thing, good job


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks so real!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks nice, though I can see the TOTs grabbing and pulling on things like the fingers, the upper jaw of the skull, etc.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

fontgeek said:


> Looks nice, though I can see the TOTs grabbing and pulling on things like the fingers, the upper jaw of the skull, etc.


Yes, I know the danger. I live in a fairly well-behaved neighborhood. That said, I glued and wired them in pretty good and I will have a monster following them in the tunnel to help them behave.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

That is pretty sick, oh the ideas I get from this, nice one!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Ingenious! They turned out super. Love the twitching hand too.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

wow what a great idea


----------

